# Have You Taken Nude Pics of Yourself?



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

No, I haven't. So don't pm me :b 

But have you taken nude or semi-nude pics of yourself and why?


----------



## TheWelshOne (Sep 29, 2013)

I haven't. Nobody wants to see that ****, not even me.


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

No, but I have accidentally found someone else's dirty crap when using their laptop. :afr uke
World is a ****ed up place...


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Yes and I just pmd them to you as proof, OP. 8)


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

TheWelshOne said:


> I haven't. Nobody wants to see that ****, not even me.


Oh then may I interest you in some exquisite photos of my ball sack instead 



Nunuc said:


> No, but I have accidentally found someone else's dirty crap when using their laptop. :afr uke
> World is a ****ed up place...


For all you know, they could be someone else's or downloaded from the web.



arnie said:


> Yes and I just pmd them to you as proof, OP.


Thanks, that's so sweet :twisted


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

Yep.


----------



## TheWelshOne (Sep 29, 2013)

markwalters2 said:


> Oh then may I interest you in some exquisite photos of my ball sack instead


Ooh you know just what to say to a girl


----------



## moloko (May 1, 2013)

Question to those who did, what's the point? What makes you do it?


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

moloko said:


> Question to those who did, what's the point? What makes you do it?


Do you take pictures of things that you love?
I think it works kind of the same way.

(Sorry for the half sarcasm, trying to break the habit)


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

TheWelshOne said:


> Ooh you know just what to say to a girl


They don't call me Mr Slick for nuttin' :b


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

markwalters2 said:


> For all you know, they could be someone else's or downloaded from the web.


Nah, I know how my sister looks like. I mean, it had her face in it.
....not exactly sure why I'm sharing this ****ed up **** with you, guys.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Yes pm me if you wanna see.


----------



## the collector (Aug 15, 2010)

Yes..but of course without my face in it.Why? Because sexting gets me off...lol


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Several lol.



moloko said:


> Question to those who did, what's the point? What makes you do it?


Long distance relationships, my friend. Also it's fun to surprise my boyfriend when he's at work sometimes. :b


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Nunuc said:


> No, but I have accidentally found someone else's dirty crap when using their laptop.


Were you fishing around her files, or something, or did she have it out in the open...

Be careful when you're using someone else's computer - you might see something that can't be unseen. Any time I use someone else's computer, I keep to whatever program I'm using... Otherwise, _"I don't know; I don't want to know."_


----------



## Ignopius (Mar 19, 2013)

Nope. I would consider doing it in the future only if my GF was into it.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I did once when I was considering a random craigslist encounter. The post was just spam though so I deleted it. Taking pics of myself had never even come to mind before that & hasn't since really. Suppose I might again if I had a girlfriend though for sexting


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Just Lurking said:


> Were you fishing around her files, or something, or did she have it out in the open...


If you're suggesting that I was deliberately going through my sisters folders and files, you can just **** right off. "Accidentally" tends to mean "accidentally", in this case by clicking a wrong file at a folder in start menu.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Nunuc said:


> Nah, I know how my sister looks like. I mean, it had her face in it.
> ....not exactly sure why I'm sharing this ****ed up **** with you, guys.


That must have been pretty traumatic (being completely serious :um)


----------



## SouthernTom (Jul 19, 2014)

Yes. I dunno why though. They were quickly deleted and sent to noone


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Zero nude policy here.


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

Nope.


----------



## Waifu (Jul 21, 2014)

I've taken hundreds but they're all deleted now.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

I made a sex tape with my ex-wife.


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

Yes. To show my previously long-distance-boyfriend what he was going to have to deal with IRL.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Hell no.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

yes


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

No I would never do that. 

When I was dating my ex, he took a photo of me in my underwear, I tried to get him to delete it at the time but he didn't and I just gave up and was like 'meh, fine then.' Later when we broke up he showed it around to a bunch of guys we knew/mutual friends (they told me he did this.)

edit: In case it wasn't obvious, I was not impressed.


----------



## alienbird (Apr 9, 2010)

I considered taking some for my online "boyfriend" at the time, which would have been a huge mistake. My over thinking and self-consciousness is helpful sometimes.


----------



## SapphicDysphoria (Aug 24, 2014)

I have a few times, but not because _I_ want to look at them. I just send em to the gf & delete right after lol


----------



## Under the Rug (Sep 4, 2014)

I have as a form of self-therapy to try to get over my body issues and discomfort with nudity. It didn't help.


----------



## alienbird (Apr 9, 2010)

Persephone The Dread said:


> No I would never do that.
> 
> When I was dating my ex he took a photo of me in my underwear, I tried to get him to delete it at the time but he didn't and I just gave up and was like 'meh, fine then.' Later when we broke up he showed it around to a bunch of guys we knew/mutual friends (they told me he did this.)


This is why I would never take nude pics for a guy. You think you can trust someone, but after you break up, who knows what they would do with the photos. They might show them to friends or even put them on revenge sites. That can have bad repercussions for women. If a woman takes nudes and they get leaked or stolen, she gets blamed and called horrible names.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Grand said:


> This is why I would never take nude pics for a guy. You think you can trust someone, but after you break up, who knows what they would do with the photos. They might show them to friends or even put them on revenge sites. That can have bad repercussions for women. If a woman takes nudes and they get leaked or stolen, she gets blamed and called horrible names.


Pretty much.


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

Grand said:


> This is why I would never take nude pics for a guy. You think you can trust someone, but after you break up, who knows what they would do with the photos. They might show them to friends or even put them on revenge sites. That can have bad repercussions for women. If a woman takes nudes and they get leaked or stolen, she gets blamed and called horrible names.


Very true. I'm a guy but I would still be wary of doing that for some of the reasons you stated. I just don't want nude pics of me out there all over the internet or wherever.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

If someone found a nude without your face in it, do you think they would be able to figure out it was you? :con I wouldn't want someone spreading my body around the internet, but if someone did happen to see, I don't think they would be like "I know that girl!"


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

mezzoforte said:


> If someone found a nude without your face in it, do you think they would be able to figure out it was you? :con I wouldn't want someone spreading my body around the internet, but if someone did happen to see, I don't think they would be like "I know that girl!"


I don't know. Some people have a pretty memorable body.


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

JustThisGuy said:


> I don't know. Some people have a pretty memorable body.


Yep, or they have distinctive birthmarks or tattoos.


----------



## musiclover55 (Feb 7, 2011)

Plenty and only for 2 guys that I was kind of dating (like a long distance relationship). They sent me the goods, so I had to send them some. 

But, I'm never taking those kind of pictures ever again.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Good grief, NO!!! No one would want to see them and I would be tremendously embarrassed if they somehow got out. :no


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Darktower776 said:


> Yep, or they have distinctive birthmarks or tattoos.


Oh, true! I didn't think of that.


----------



## Juschill (Jul 25, 2014)




----------



## Pompeii (Aug 25, 2013)

Wouldn't want to be responsible for short circuiting someone's phone or other nude picture viewing device, including eyeballs. That's the bad kind of short circuiting for clarification; the "What are you? Are you even human?" type.


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

God no


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

nope


----------



## CrayCray (Aug 11, 2014)

Of course because I got so much jelly in this bonnet that people in the future will sing hyms about my booty and people will make pilgrims every year


----------



## pocketbird (Jun 30, 2014)

No. I barely even look at myself naked.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Persephone The Dread said:


> No I would never do that.
> 
> When I was dating my ex, he took a photo of me in my underwear, I tried to get him to delete it at the time but he didn't and I just gave up and was like 'meh, fine then.' Later when we broke up he showed it around to a bunch of guys we knew/mutual friends (they told me he did this.)
> 
> edit: In case it wasn't obvious, I was not impressed.












kinda speechless.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

Grand said:


> This is why I would never take nude pics for a guy. You think you can trust someone, but after you break up, who knows what they would do with the photos. They might show them to friends or even put them on revenge sites. That can have bad repercussions for women. If a woman takes nudes and they get leaked or stolen, she gets blamed and called horrible names.


Depends what sort of individual you are dating. As with everything else, not everyone is the same. Some would certainly never make such pictures public. But, sure, if you can't trust anyone, don't take them.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Persephone The Dread said:


> No I would never do that.
> 
> When I was dating my ex, he took a photo of me in my underwear, I tried to get him to delete it at the time but he didn't and I just gave up and was like 'meh, fine then.' Later when we broke up he showed it around to a bunch of guys we knew/mutual friends (they told me he did this.)
> 
> edit: In case it wasn't obvious, I was not impressed.


This gives me an idea about what to do if a guy ever cheats on me. Spam those d*** pix out. Can people sue for that? Meh

Have you noticed that guys online are so carefree with who they send their d*** pics to? I mean, damn, hi, nice to meet you, attached is a pic of my weinus, enjoy. Who gets off on d*** pics anyhow? I just find it incredibly amusing tbh.


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

I'm surprised theres more no's than yes-answers. I thought everyone takes them, if not for someone else, then just for themselves to see how their own body looks like.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Secretaz said:


> I'm surprised theres more no's than yes-answers. I thought everyone takes them, if not for someone else, *then just for themselves to see how their own body looks like*.


Yeah, I've done that too.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I really want to go on _Naked and Afraid_


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

you weirdos!


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

moloko said:


> Question to those who did, what's the point? What makes you do it?


Turns me on.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

No(yes).


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

I would never. To think this sexiness could ever be captured is ridiculous. #SexinessUnleashed


----------



## Dre12 (Jul 25, 2014)

Persephone The Dread said:


> No I would never do that.
> 
> When I was dating my ex, he took a photo of me in my underwear, I tried to get him to delete it at the time but he didn't and I just gave up and was like 'meh, fine then.' Later when we broke up he showed it around to a bunch of guys we knew/mutual friends (they told me he did this.)
> 
> edit: In case it wasn't obvious, I was not impressed.


The way to deal with a situation like that is to get a compromising photo of him. Fight fire with fire. Though, if your partner does something like that then it is a major red flag. It raises serious questions about their character.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Dre12 said:


> The way to deal with a situation like that is to get a compromising photo of him. Fight fire with fire. Though, if your partner does something like that then it is a major red flag. It raises serious questions about their character.


Nah, just prolongs the drama.


----------



## Dre12 (Jul 25, 2014)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Nah, just prolongs the drama.


At the end of the day you got off lightly. He could have put those pictures online as a matter of permanent record. I would be very uneasy with someone having that kind of power over me. I wouldn't allow it. If my partner acted like that then they would be out of the door.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Dre12 said:


> At the end of the day you got off lightly. He could have put those pictures online as a matter of permanent record. I would be very uneasy with someone having that kind of power over me. I wouldn't allow it. If my partner acted like that then they would be out of the door.


Maybe he did, I wouldn't know. I've made peace with it because it's similar to wearing a bikini. It bothered me a lot at the time because he was basically trying to objectify me against my will. I think you missed the part where I said he did that after we broke up lol. I couldn't break up with him again. He was very immature but whatever that was 4 years ago.


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Yeah I must have a couple thousand. I was going to send them to people but I didn't really have anyone to send them to so I just kept them for myself. Need something for when I'm not feeling flexible enough to get a perfect view of my backside in the mirror. There are a few particularly great ones with some conveniently placed stuffed aquatic creatures.

It's kinda awkward when I'm browsing them and suddenly find myself making eye contact with an unexpected pic of my cat though.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Fruitcake said:


> Yeah I must have a couple thousand. I was going to send them to people but I didn't really have anyone to send them to so I just kept them for myself. Need something for when I'm not feeling flexible enough to get a perfect view of my backside in the mirror. There are a few particularly great ones with some conveniently placed stuffed aquatic creatures.
> 
> It's kinda awkward when I'm browsing them and suddenly find myself making eye contact with an unexpected pic of my cat though.


Oh my god :lol You're so weird and hilarious  :heart :heart


----------



## Dre12 (Jul 25, 2014)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Maybe he did, I wouldn't know. I've made peace with it because it's similar to wearing a bikini. It bothered me a lot at the time because he was basically trying to objectify me against my will. I think you missed the part where I said he did that after we broke up lol. I couldn't break up with him again. He was very immature but whatever that was 4 years ago.


He took a compromising photo of you against you will when you were together. That is unacceptable behaviour in my book. He did it to have power over you. It is the same as wearing a bikini, it isn't the end of the world of course. It is more the intent behind taking and keeping the picture. I would say it is a method of control rather than objectification. Personally I have to react if people treat me like that. I don't like to be controlled.

I am not having a go. You were very young, as was he. It is how you get experience I guess. I feel lucky that I was a teenager in the era just before every idiot was armed with a camera at all times.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Well anyone who is anyone in Hollywood, has a sex tape. It's part of the territory and a must have. :lol


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

When I was a baby my mother used to take naked pictures of me in a bathtub.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Dre12 said:


> He took a compromising photo of you against you will when you were together. That is unacceptable behaviour in my book. He did it to have power over you. It is the same as wearing a bikini, it isn't the end of the world of course. It is more the intent behind taking and keeping the picture. I would say it is a method of control rather than objectification. Personally I have to react if people treat me like that. I don't like to be controlled.
> 
> I am not having a go. You were very young, as was he. It is how you get experience I guess. I feel lucky that I was a teenager in the era just before every idiot was armed with a camera at all times.


Yeah I see your point (he was actually older than me lol, but that didn't help) it's not like I was oblivious to all the issues we had at the time though, I did break up with him. And yeah there are definitely some advantages to being born before the current era. I feel sorry for young teenagers now who have to deal with all kinds of crap on social networks etc.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

No, but I would. I wouldn't show my face in the picture, though.


----------



## Carlfrukt (Jun 28, 2012)

I don't know if it counts, but I once took a few pictures of my face while I was naked.


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

Fruitcake said:


> Yeah I must have a couple thousand. I was going to send them to people but I didn't really have anyone to send them to so I just kept them for myself.


Somebody should set up a charity or something.
I hate to think of all the pictures that will never been seen by others 
_"For just $3/month, you too can help sponsor one of our professional starers going over hundreds of pictures, and together we can right this wrong."_


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Milco said:


> Somebody should set up a charity or something.
> I hate to think of all the pictures that will never been seen by others
> _"For just $3/month, you too can help sponsor one of our professional starers going over hundreds of pictures, and together we can right this wrong."_


Totally man. In the meantime I'm happy to help out if you suffer from a similar problem.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Nunuc said:


> Nah, I know how my sister looks like. I mean, it had her face in it.
> ....not exactly sure why I'm sharing this ****ed up **** with you, guys.


 Maybe you shouldn't have been poking around in her computer. Anyone who knows anything about computers knows that unless the user specifically goes out of their way to clear their tracks, the computer keeps track of everything. It's like reading someone's diary and then complaining because you read things you didn't want to know.


----------



## Cenarius (Aug 2, 2014)

Anyone want to PM me those nudes?


----------



## nebulaghost (Feb 18, 2014)

Cenarius said:


> Anyone want to PM me those nudes?


Count me in....


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

Someone start a sas thread 'post your favorite nude selfie' lol.


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

Never, wtf.
I find this thing a lack of self respect.


----------



## Furio (Jul 5, 2013)

Aribeth said:


> Never, wtf.
> I find this thing a lack of self respect.


How?


----------



## Furio (Jul 5, 2013)

Aribeth said:


> I don't know... It's just how I feel about it.
> 
> It probably has something to do with the fact that every guy that send me nudes had a really low IQ. And especially girls who do it and then put them on the internet. Let's not talk about camwh0res. If you watch any of them for one minute, you can just tell how much brains they have.
> 
> It kinda painted this image in my head of "dumb thing to do". Not trying to offend anyone here.


Its cool just wanted to know your reasoning.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Hadron92 said:


> No, never.
> 
> Although, it wouldn't bother me in the least even if my nudes got plastered all over the net.


I think I'd be a little embarrassed at first, but give it a day or so and I'd be over it. As guys we're probably not going to be able to fully understand this from a woman's perspective.


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Just Lurking said:


> Were you fishing around her files, or something, or did she have it out in the open...





WillYouStopDave said:


> Maybe you shouldn't have been poking around in her computer. Anyone who knows anything about computers knows that unless the user specifically goes out of their way to clear their tracks, the computer keeps track of everything. It's like reading someone's diary and then complaining because you read things you didn't want to know.


Yes, like I have obviously stated, "I was fishing and poking and creeping around in her computer, intentionally going through her files, and totally without her permission". In fact I must have done that tens of times, before and after this incident. I even loaned that same laptop for a week once, when my own PC was out of order, without her permission of course...

Sorry, if I'm exploding here, but I don't think anyone could hurt me any worse using just words than you just did, "fishing and poking, incestuous freak".
If you want to ask my sister about this incident and my creepy habits, I can ask if it's OK to point you to her Facebook profile. Yeah, I told what I saw to my sister and my girlfriend 

@WillYouStopDave, about complaining: yeah, I basically said "I didn't like what I saw", that's absolutely a way too much complaining right there. I personally don't think anyone has a right to complain about anything if:

-They've never seen their mommy get raped by their stepdaddy when they were kids.

- They've never seen or heard their stepdaddy getting some ***** pregnant, while their mommy is in a hospital because psychosis

- They have never experienced any kind of sexual abuse themselves

@WillYouStopDavePerhaps not as traumatizing as those evil liberals and Obama, so, you won't see me complaining about it every other day. Or maybe it's because I'm a god damn freak who, obviously, enjoyed seeing and experiencing such an awesome ****ing stuff and I wish I could be 5-15 again and relive those good memories.



Aella said:


> ...


You quoted me and then removed your post. Please, go ahead, I can probably take it.


----------



## beli mawr (Dec 18, 2013)

TheWelshOne said:


> I haven't. Nobody wants to see that ****, not even me.


My sentiments exactly, regarding myself. No one wants to see that, even the dark doesn't help.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Aribeth said:


> Never, wtf.
> I find this thing a lack of self respect.


 I find it's an individual thing. I wouldn't do it but that's me.


----------



## Mlochail (Jul 11, 2012)

No.


----------



## hmweasley (Sep 12, 2013)

I haven't. I don't have anything against others doing it, but I hardly take pictures of myself period just because I don't care to.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

If there's a sexy woman asking to see me naked, flirting and sending promiscuous pictures of herself to me, you can be good damn certain that she has Johnson and Co. About to appear in her inbox.

And yeah, many times.


----------



## laysiaj (Jun 28, 2014)

AussiePea said:


> If there's a sexy woman asking to see me naked, flirting and sending promiscuous pictures of herself to me, you can be good damn certain that she has Johnson and Co. About to appear in her inbox.
> 
> And yeah, many times.


:haha


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

Fruitcake said:


> Yeah I must have a couple thousand. I was going to send them to people but I didn't really have anyone to send them to so I just kept them for myself.


You can send them to me if you want.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Cenarius said:


> Anyone want to PM me those nudes?


yes

do it


----------



## 525826 (Aug 29, 2014)

Is it weird I have done it only for myself? It arouses me sometimes. I delete it after looking so I have nothing to share. Woo.


----------



## Dre12 (Jul 25, 2014)

nobutapower said:


> Is it weird I have done it only for myself? It arouses me sometimes. I delete it after looking so I have nothing to share. Woo.


There is nothing wrong with finding yourself impossibly sexy!


----------



## 525826 (Aug 29, 2014)

Dre12 said:


> There is nothing wrong with finding yourself impossibly sexy!


lmao.


----------



## chinaski (Mar 1, 2010)

Semi-nude, I guess. Before I started dating my girlfriend we sent semi-nude (Just underwear. thong and bra for my gf) pictures to eat other. 

It was one of those things where she said she'd send me some pictures if I did the same. I couldn't say no to that.

I don't know if I'd send completely nude pictures of myself to someone. Maybe if it was out of spite or something.


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

nobutapower said:


> Is it weird I have done it only for myself? It arouses me sometimes. I delete it after looking so I have nothing to share. Woo.


If you decide to take more pics the same goes for you as for Fruitcake.


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)




----------



## Slytherclaw (Jul 16, 2011)

Yeah, but I usually take them out of curiosity, and then I quickly delete them. I've never _sent _nude pictures. I trust no one.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Of course not. 


O_O


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Yes, for boyfriends.


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

Yes, and its currently my desktop wallpaper :lol


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Does half-naked count? :um oh my, I'm embarrassed that those exist. yet I was more confident back then. hm.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

For girlfriends, like if one of us went out of town for a week or two, we'd eventually start missing each other and get a little.....you know.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I don't really see the point. I have a disgusting body without clothes on, so why would I want to keep an image of it? I'd rather take a picture with my clothes ON.


----------



## 525826 (Aug 29, 2014)

Guys, I did it!


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

hawt text me 4166456969


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

nobutapower said:


> Guys, I did it!


Don't believe you. Until you pm me the pics.


----------



## Schmosby (Jan 26, 2014)

My ex did camming and amateur porn, so I used to appear in stuff with her.


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

Schmosby said:


> My ex did camming and amateur porn, so I used to appear in stuff with her.


Peter North, is that you? Where have you been so far?


----------



## 525826 (Aug 29, 2014)

markwalters2 said:


> Don't believe you. Until you pm me the pics.


LOLOL I deleted them after a day xD


----------



## Amorphousanomaly (Jun 20, 2012)

I used to be kind of a show off, but I value myself a lot more now. I did some stuff with a friend of mine for an amateur website, but it was pretty embarrassing.


----------



## forgetmylife (Oct 1, 2011)

VickieKitties said:


> I used to be kind of a show off, but I value myself a lot more now. I did some stuff with a friend of mine for an amateur website, but it was pretty embarrassing.


So really what you're trying to say is: "I used to be kind of a show off, but I value myself a lot more *than the men that visit that amateur website* now."


----------



## Jade18 (Mar 6, 2011)

To my ex yes and clips
And some random pics to a guy ive bern talking to
Hey baby if your reading this prepare for more :spank :spank


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

OP, you goofed! The results are anonymous. :-/


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

Maybe.. :um


----------



## losthismarbles (Jul 5, 2014)

lol I look terrible naked but someone I was talking to really wanted to see me naked so I did. I could have said no I guess, I think she would have gotten upset though.
I had taken the pics in sections and somehow that made me feel less anxious about it. I trust the girl I sent them to though. So I don't feel too worried about it like being leaked out onto the internet or something. And my face wasn't in them.
I always feel really curious about what people look like anyway.


----------



## ChickenMcNuggets (Sep 17, 2014)

I've taken loads and loads of nude pics of myself, I'm sorta narcissistic like that? Some of them just 'tastefully' shirtless, some of them more explicit.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

Nude pics are the least interesting thing I've done to myself.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

I did once when I was younger. But I ended up deleting them before I ever even thought of sending them, which was to nobody since I wasn't pining over anyone then.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

No way.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Of course.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

I overheard my roommates today talking about sending nudes to their boyfriends.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

yeah actually not too long ago i took some progress pics in the gym bathroom and let my semi hang out (was feeling the rush from squatting)

i had no real reason for these pics but i forgot(?) to delete them, probably should mention i was borrowing my moms camera since she left it and mine stopped working

so its now like 6months down the line and my mom asks where her camera is, by this time i've pretty much forgotten until its in her hands

immediately my eyes zone in with intensity and i have a bead of sweat rolling down my forehead

did i delete the pics i cant ****ing remember holy **** please god tell me i erased those ****kkkk mind working like an autistic kid in a casino

she doesnt look and just takes it with her, i've convinced myself i must have deleted them, _surely_, but the idea that there could be some weird backup system is still there

fast forward another few months and i see my mom again, she talks about some photos she taken and mentions there was some of me on the cam HOLY ****AROONY YOU GOTTA BE KIDDING ME

i throw a casual "oh ok" and didnt get any response to indicate it was something odd, to this day i'm still not sure if my mom had to scroll through a gallery of me in the gym dick swinging or not, not even religious but i pray over this


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Millions


----------



## orsomething (Feb 14, 2014)

Elad said:


> yeah actually not too long ago i took some progress pics in the gym bathroom and let my semi hang out (was feeling the rush from squatting)
> 
> i had no real reason for these pics but i forgot(?) to delete them, probably should mention i was borrowing my moms camera since she left it and mine stopped working
> 
> ...


looooooool

you take pix in the gym bathroom naked like where the showers are or the stalls????

youre lucky you didnt get some ****ing lilo and stitch maori man huddling up against you pressing his polynesian chub against your asscheeks


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

orsomething said:


> looooooool
> 
> you take pix in the gym bathroom naked like where the showers are or the stalls????
> 
> youre lucky you didnt get some ****ing lilo and stitch maori man huddling up against you pressing his polynesian chub against your asscheeks


nah its like one individual shower/room with a lock on the door, i wouldnt trust my soap on a rope around the late night gym crew


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

No I always try to avoid cameras in general


----------



## cocooned (Jun 29, 2014)

Yeah just about everyday


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Sure, why not?

At first, I was worried the universe would just implode if anyone saw my my hot naked body. I still took the chance.


----------



## 0blank0 (Sep 22, 2014)

Guilty


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

yes.....nude mirror reflection selfies LOL. mostly nude pics of my body...... and I like what I have seen. . its interesting to see what you look like from the perspective of someone else.... adn '' things '' look bigger.


----------



## chaosherz (May 15, 2011)

Sure have... and shared them too. I can't believe I did considering I am usually so self-conscious about my skinny body I don't even let anyone see me shirtless but I guess I was feeling a bit exhibitionist those several times I did it lol.


----------



## pocketbird (Jun 30, 2014)

I have once, but I deleted them right away - the second my sister facetimed me. I wanted to see what I looked like or if I can make a really awesome one, ha! But my inner nun came out, it just felt like I was being watched. Never doing that again; I'm too paranoid. :no


----------



## jesse93 (Jun 10, 2012)

I haven't taken full body naked pictures if that's what you're asking, but I have taken a fair amount of penis pics.


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

No. That would break my camera.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

I don't even take pics of myself with clothes on.


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

*Arrrrgh. No Way.*

*NO !!!!! * :no

*If I ever did and looked at them, 
I would probably have nightmares for weeks on end !*

ukeukeuke:sus


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

I haven't hated anyone enough to take a picture like that and send it to them and I'd sure as **** wouldn't take one for my own personal amusement. uke


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

No, my body is my private and personal business.


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

8888 said:


> No, my body is my private and personal business.


I respectfully disagree.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Yeah. Once or twice for those who've ask nicely enough.


----------



## peachypeach (Oct 9, 2014)

hell no. lol. nothing to see here people.


----------



## flarf (May 13, 2010)

i recorded a video of myself jerkin it and so now i can jerk it to me jerkin it like a ouroboros of jerkin it


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

flarf said:


> i recorded a video of myself jerkin it and so now i can jerk it to me jerkin it like a ouroboros of jerkin it


jerk-ception... interesting.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

No , it's never crossed my mind to but to be honest I wouldn't care if someone saw me in the nude and took a pic . Nothing to hide here


----------

